# Whole lotta shakin going on!



## knghtoftherndtbl (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi people.... 

i was wondering if any of you know why my car just randomly starts to shake (either while it's in idle or when it's moving)? it feels like it wants to shut off, and sometimes it does. when it doesn't the idle raises again and all is good. 

any of you know what is causing this? does the fuel filter or pump have anything to do with it? 

please advise!


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

wow


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Clean your TB and check for vacuum leaks.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

sounds like when the cars evap system is purging to the engine. Its richens up the air/fuel mixture for 2-3 seconds.


----------

